# how to add location with google map??



## mobileman (May 10, 2013)

experts, 
pls guide to add location on google map.

hardly waiting for the replies

thanks in advance

best
mobileman


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2013)

mobileman said:


> experts,
> pls guide to add location on google map.
> 
> hardly waiting for the replies
> ...


*www.google.co.in/mapmaker


----------



## mobileman (May 10, 2013)

thanking you very very much

best
mobileman


----------



## pratyush997 (May 10, 2013)

mobileman said:


> thanking you very very much
> 
> best
> mobileman


Yours welcome. 
Next time Google first


----------



## mobileman (May 10, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Yours welcome.
> Next time Google first



folk, 
what do u mean by next time Google first please???


----------



## shreymittal (May 10, 2013)

Damn..!!!
He meant search it on google before creating a thread here


----------



## mobileman (May 10, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> Damn..!!!
> He meant search it on google before creating a thread here



oh, great shreymittal.
thanks for clearing ma doubt.

and sure pratyush997, i will try google next.


----------



## Flash (May 12, 2013)

mobileman said:


> folk,
> what do u mean by next time Google first please???


----------

